# Mt Etna Marathon 2013



## Eli90 (May 21, 2013)

Some friends and I thinking of heading over in September, as it looks insane. However since none of us have been to Italy we're unsure what to expect regarding accommodation etc. We were thinking about something like this maybe?
Villa Holidays in Sicily, Self-Catering Sicily Holidays, Beach Holidays

Has anyone else been over before? Any stories to tell? Or better yet, anyone thinking about going this year as well?

(website's here Etna Marathon )


----------

